# French or Spanish Lessons



## putthekettleon (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone got a recommendations for French or Spanish tuition - either private or college lessons?
Many thanks


----------



## emmanuelle marot (Jun 9, 2009)

*french lessons*



putthekettleon said:


> Has anyone got a recommendations for French or Spanish tuition - either private or college lessons?
> Many thanks


Hi!
I am french and I am teacher; I give private lessons at my home in the greens. If you are interested, please contact me for details. it would be for september because I return to france for summer holidays. My e-mail is : [email protected]
Thanks
emma


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

The Eton Institute do lessons in several languages, plus they do a 10% discount for both of you if you bring a friend. Not used them personally though so can't comment on the quality of teaching.


----------

